# Granite Chief 2015 -  Hinterbau Service



## Ridecanyon (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, bei meinem eigenen Canyon Spectral habe ich schon mehrmals den Hinterbau zerlegt und gesäubert - in erster Linie, weil Canyon da eine schöne Explosionszeichnung liefert und die Drehmomente angibt. Meine Frau fährt ein 2015er Granite Chief, gibt es da von Rose ähnliches? Oder könnt ihr mir hier Tipps geben? 

Danke, und falls es dafür schon einen Thread gibt - mein blödes Smartphone hat ihn nicht gefunden


----------



## locke_lancelot (21. Februar 2016)

Guck mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/drehmomente-soul-fire-2014.777594/

Da wurden mir auch die Drehmomente vom UncleJimbo 2015 gegeben. Müßten ja beim Chief auch passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (24. Februar 2016)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bei meinem eigenen Canyon Spectral habe ich schon mehrmals den Hinterbau zerlegt und gesäubert - in erster Linie, weil Canyon da eine schöne Explosionszeichnung liefert und die Drehmomente angibt. Meine Frau fährt ein 2015er Granite Chief, gibt es da von Rose ähnliches? Oder könnt ihr mir hier Tipps geben?
> 
> Danke, und falls es dafür schon einen Thread gibt - mein blödes Smartphone hat ihn nicht gefunden


Hallo, 

ich habe eine Übersicht der Drehmomente angefragt und stelle die morgen schnellstmöglich online. 

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. 

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (25. Februar 2016)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 13614129"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Übersicht der Drehmomente angefragt und stelle die morgen schnellstmöglich online.
> 
> ...


Hallo, 

wie versprochen erhältst du anbei die Infos zu den Drehmomenten. 

Viele Grüße

Julia


----------



## Ridecanyon (25. Februar 2016)

Perfekt, vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## baddriver82 (26. März 2016)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 13616014"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie versprochen erhältst du anbei die Infos zu den Drehmomenten.
> 
> ...



Kann man diese Drehmomenttabelle auch für das 2015er Ground Controll verwenden?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (29. März 2016)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Kann man diese Drehmomenttabelle auch für das 2015er Ground Controll verwenden?



Hallo, 

ja genau, das sind auch die Drehmomente für das GROUND CONTROL 2015.

Viele Grüße

Julia


----------



## Ridecanyon (29. Juni 2016)

Wie bekommt man denn die Hauptlager-Achse raus? Bin da grad am verzweifeln...


----------



## Jabberwoky (29. Juni 2016)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man denn die Hauptlager-Achse raus? Bin da grad am verzweifeln...


Habe es hier mal zusammen gefasst.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfa...anite-chief-2015.740598/page-14#post-13904638


----------



## JohnnyRider (1. Juli 2016)

Hier stand Mist


----------

